# Phrag. Bel Royal 'Charles' AM.AOS (4n)



## Phragmatic (Feb 21, 2010)

This one is Phrag. Bel Royal 'Charles' AM.AOS (4n). (Memoria Dick Clements X Sorcerer's Apprentice)








The flowering stem is almost 36 inch tall.





The leafspan of the foliage is around 30 inch.
Flower dimension is 5 and a half inch by 4 inch.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 21, 2010)

Excellent flower and well bloomed!:clap:


----------



## Shiva (Feb 21, 2010)

Geat plant and lots of flowers. Congratulations!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome blooming and very good flower substance.
Did you get the AOS award?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2010)

Bravo for the plant and its lovely blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## Phragmatic (Feb 21, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Awesome blooming and very good flower substance.
> Did you get the AOS award?



No, this is a division i bought 2 years ago from Chuck Ackers. He has great plants! This one originate from the Eric Young Orchid Foundation. The parents used are Memoria Dick Clements 'Jersey' FCC.RHS.AOS 4n X Sorcerer's Apprentice 4n.


----------



## Hera (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2010)

What a fantastic spike!


----------



## toddybear (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG! I could only dream of flowering a phrag like this!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 21, 2010)

Now that is an impressive spike, wow!


----------



## John M (Feb 21, 2010)

Really wonderful! Nicely bloomed!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! Really nice. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2010)

Great color. Thanx for posting. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice flowers and total count!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice! I don't think I've ever gotten more than 2 flowers per spike at a time on a Phrag yet. How do you do it?


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!

Beautiful!


----------



## Phragmatic (Feb 22, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Very nice! I don't think I've ever gotten more than 2 flowers per spike at a time on a Phrag yet. How do you do it?



This cross is composed of 2 hybrids (MDC and Sorcerer's Apprentice) that will produce, in many cases, branching flowering stems on mature plants. You can also look at hybrids that have been made with dalessandroi. Of course, not all the seedlings that come from those crosses will branch so you have to be lucky when you choose your seedlings!

I have a similar hybrid that got awarded in 2005: Phrag. Portelet 'Infernal Towar' AM (Sorcerer' Apprentice 4n X dalessandroi) wich had 10 flowers opened at the same time on a tall flowering stem with 4 branches (sorry, no photo)

So the genitic is to be considered and also the plant should a strong, mature with many growths and be well fertilised to get the strengh to produce that much flower.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool:WOW!!!:clap::clap:
Doesn't that one make a statement!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2010)

Look at the parents, if they have species with branching, sequential blooming, or that hold simultaneous blooms those are what you want.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2010)

I have those, but I guess I haven't got them big enough yet. How much fertilizer?


----------



## Phragmatic (Feb 22, 2010)

Kevin said:


> I have those, but I guess I haven't got them big enough yet. How much fertilizer?



At a rate of 100ppm every time you water them. Once a month, water only with water to prevent excess of salt in the mix.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice flowers!


----------

